Ask HN: Which five books have influenced you the most in shaping your worldview? - urs2102
======
urs2102
Saw this on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/929862403763798016](https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/929862403763798016))
and wanted to carry the conversation here to see the discussion unfold.

~~~
mtmail
There was a related "Ask HN: What are your favorite books of all time, and
why?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15629762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15629762)
discussion last week.

~~~
urs2102
Awesome! Thanks.

